# What do you use for photo annotations



## tonyg (Nov 16, 2014)

What software do you use for photo annotations (either Windows or Linux)?


----------



## IntegralHost (Nov 16, 2014)

Windows  - Microsoft office picture Manager

Linux  - GIMP


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Nov 16, 2014)

Gimp and Paint.NET


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 16, 2014)

Photoshop!!!!

Dem sexy sexy tools


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Nov 16, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Photoshop!!!!
> 
> 
> Dem sexy sexy tools


I love it too, but can't afford it


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 16, 2014)

vRozenSch00n said:


> I love it too, but can't afford it


I heard that there are ways to get it for free... I think it has something to do with the word "torr*nt?


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Nov 16, 2014)

VenexCloud_Huiren said:


> I heard that there are ways to get it for free... I think it has something to do with the word "torr*nt?


Yeah, but I need a peace of mind for something I can use without feeling guilty


----------



## MannDude (Nov 16, 2014)

Linux or Windows: Gimp


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 16, 2014)

vRozenSch00n said:


> I love it too, but can't afford it


Haha I think Adobe went subscription model instead of "you buy it you own it" model. It's not bad for what you get, granted if it isn't part of your line of work (like used everyday) it's a bit expensive.


----------



## mojeda (Nov 17, 2014)

GIMP


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 17, 2014)

vRozenSch00n said:


> Yeah, but I need a peace of mind for something I can use without feeling guilty


If you're a student, the student version is cheaper.

Check if your university/college/polytechnic has bought a campus license for all the students. If they did, get the license key from your university/college/polytechnic.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Nov 17, 2014)

VenexCloud_Huiren said:


> If you're a student, the student version is cheaper.
> 
> Check if your university/college/polytechnic has bought a campus license for all the students. If they did, get the license key from your university/college/polytechnic.


If he still has his university email available, he can get a cheaper license of Creative Cloud, without any problems.

- Henrique


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Nov 17, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha I think Adobe went subscription model instead of "you buy it you own it" model. It's not bad for what you get, granted if it isn't part of your line of work (like used everyday) it's a bit expensive.


I just use it occasionally, so yes it's too expensive.


----------



## notFound (Nov 17, 2014)

Does Snapchat count? ;p


----------

